# Recovering a previous RAID1



## Kim1048 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, I've been working around a server for school and we've been through multiple steps to fix our problems, but I really need more help right now. Here's a brief of what we're experimenting.

About 2 weeks ago, I got told from one of my teachers (I'm currently studying to become IT) that our local server had a crash, and that it couldn't boot like it used normally. (We found out later that this problem was caused due to an update from FreeBSD to Windows Server 2008).

We got back to FreeBSD today, installed it on the OS disk. But previously in our server, we had a RAID1 going for our 3 storage drives (2TBx3) so we had 4 separate drives for that server (1 OS, 3 Storage) and now that we are back in BSD, I want to find a way to restore my RAID1 as it was before.

I've seen a couple of threads on how to recreate a RAID1 storage but I want to make sure my files wont be affected, since I need to backup those 2TB of data, which are SUPER important for school.

Thanks in advance for your help guys.

Kim


----------



## kpa (Mar 10, 2015)

RAID1 using which method/filesystems/drivers? It makes very big difference to what kind of recovery procedure is needed if the system was using a BIOS-assisted softraid (usually graid(8) in FreeBSD), gmirror(8), ZFS mirrored pool or a hardware RAID. Tell us more about the system and we might be able to help.


----------

